# Where are the KTM riders.......



## dabl11 (4. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal nachhören wer dort draußen noch so alles ein KTM Bike fährt.
Ich selber fahre seit zweieinhalb Jahren ein KTM Speed RC 4.0 und bin bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Das einzige was nervig ist, daß Wippen im Wiegetritt (dank Eingelenkerhinterbau) ansonsten ziemlich robust.
Da es am Anfang Probleme mit der relativ günstigen Ausstattung gab habe ich auf die komplette XT-Gruppe gewechselt. Seither keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## daniel_ (4. September 2009)

hi

hab seit heuer ein 09er Race Comp, bis jetzt hab ich nur die Bremse gegen eine XT Scheibenbremse und die Laufräder getauscht. Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden damit  
Wenn man bei KTM arbeitet muß man auch fast eins fahren *ggg*

Bilder gibts hier im Forum auch davon, muß ich hier auch mal reinstellen *g*

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabl11 (15. September 2009)

@ Daniel:

Arbeitest Du denn bei KTm in Mattighofen?
Ich bin mit meinem Speed RC4.0 auch soweit zufrieden.
Das einzige was mich stört, liegt aber an der Kinematik, ist der Pedalrückschlag.
Aber aufgrund dessen kommt diese oder nächste Woche mein Prowler 1.0 2009.


Gib es denn noch andere KTM´ler hier im Forum. 
Wenn ja, postet mal Eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## renepu (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

noch kein aktiver KTM Fahrer, jedoch werd ich mir demnächst ein score rc 2.co hohlen.


----------



## dabl11 (15. September 2009)

Hi renepu,

geiles Gerät. Vorallem sieht die 2010er Lackierung supergeil aus. Gefällt mir.
Dann viel Spaß damit.


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MSi (15. September 2009)

Ich hab ein Power Tech von 2007, das war ne Sonderedition für einen dieser Händlerverbünde. Im Prinzip ists ein 2006er Race Action Rahmen mit komplett XT Ausstattung. Bis auf die Laufräder, das waren (wie meistens bei solchen Aktionen) die billigsten die sie gefunden haben. Habe ich aber mittlerweile gegen einen Satz DT 4.2D auf XTR Naben getauscht. Größere Bremsscheiben und die Gabel auf 115 mm getravelt, der Rest ist noch orginal.


----------



## daniel_ (15. September 2009)

dabl11 schrieb:


> @ Daniel:
> 
> Arbeitest Du denn bei KTm in Mattighofen?


 
hi

sozusagen arbeite ich bei KTM, aber nicht bei denn Fahrrädern sondern bei denn Motorrädern *g* sind ja 2 verschiedene Firmen ...

Dani


----------



## dabl11 (15. September 2009)

Hi MSi,

auch nicht schlecht, Dein Bike. 
Bei mir musste ich auch einiges tauschen.
So wars bei mir auch, ein 0815 Innenlager mit Kurbel verbaut (Innenlager nach 600 km platt).
Diese haben ich dann mit kompletter 2008er XT-Gruppe geupdated.
Vor zwei Monaten habe ich dann noch den Laufradsatz gegen einen mit Industrielagern getauscht (ständig hatte ich Probleme mit den Konuslagern der Deore Naben).
Da sieht mann mal wieder, wer billig kauft kauft zweimal

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dabl11 (18. September 2009)

Nun ist mein neue Bike da


----------



## daniel_ (4. Oktober 2009)

schönes Prowler, wie bist du zufrieden damit?http://www.ktm-bikes.at/mountain/race/full-suspension-alu/scorerc2.0.php

hier mal mein KTM (09er Race Comp) vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Fotos von euren KTM Bikes 









Dani


----------



## Bogeyman (4. Oktober 2009)

Meinem Aphex geht es auch sehr gut... fast art-gerechte Haltung 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6659563"][MTB] Kanstein Klippenweg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel123 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich besitze ein Speed R.C 2.0 (Bj. 2007) und bin auch super zufrieden (alles XT). Einzig den Hinterbaudämpfer habe ich von Rock Shox M.C 3.3 auf nen Fox RP23 umgerüstet. 

Da sind Welten inzwischen....... (vor allem in der Wippunterdrückung und dem Ansprechverhalten)...


----------



## Docker (8. Mai 2010)

Ich, Hier, Hallo, 

Fahre als Zweitrad ein KTM Ultra Fun von 1992, oder zählt das nicht
Hab vorletztes Jahr die Altus C20 rausgeschmissen und ne komplette Deore angebaut.
Als Stadtschlampe vollkommen ausreichend. 
Und in der Farbe klaut das bestimmt keiner (Lila mit Neongrün, JaJa die 90er)

Gruß Doc


----------



## rob acid (9. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein altes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 habs mitlerweile schon zerlegt wird was neues aufgebaut. hatte aber ne gute zeit mit ihr


----------



## Shadow2803 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen KTM Big Shot in Besitz ^^
Standard Teile alle raus , und jetzt machts nochmehr Spass


----------



## franzherta (15. Mai 2010)

Allgemeiner Tenor in den Thread ist:
KTM ist ganz gut, mann muss nur etliche Teile tauschen.

franzherta


----------



## renepu (15. Mai 2010)

nö, nö so is nu auch nicht




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fahr mein KTM Score 2.0 kompl. XT bestückt nun schon seid Feber 2010, bei Regen, Schnee, Eis und zwischendurch auch mal bei Sonnenschein.

Hatte bis jetzt null Probleme damit.

Habs auch schon mal über die Schotterpiste gelegt, da es etwas zu eisig war.

Nun ja kann nur sagen bin 100%ig zufrieden damit. 
Einzig bei der Bremse war ich etwas skeptisch (XT 180/160).
Hab die aber gleich im vorhinein auf 200/180 getausch (bei einer grösse von 190 cm)

....also null probleme und ein perfektes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docker (15. Mai 2010)

> Allgemeiner Tenor in den Thread ist:
> KTM ist ganz gut, mann muss nur etliche Teile tauschen.
> 
> franzherta


 
Jopp, wenn der Krempel fast 20 Jahre alt ist schon


----------



## Jägermeister85 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallöle zusammen 

Hier mal mein Lycan





Ist bis auf den Rahmen, Dämpfer, Umwerfer und Steuersatz auch nix vom original Rad übrig geblieben, alleridngs nicht weil die Sachen schlecht waren. Ich hatte halt nur genaue Vorstellungen wie mein Rad sein sollte und deshalb kam nur eine komplett neue Zusammenstellung in Frage


----------



## Matze. (15. Mai 2010)

> Ist bis auf den Rahmen, Dämpfer, Umwerfer und Steuersatz auch nix vom original Rad übrig geblieben, alleridngs nicht weil die Sachen schlecht waren. Ich hatte halt nur genaue Vorstellungen wie mein Rad sein sollte und deshalb kam nur eine komplett neue Zusammenstellung in Frage




Und was für eine Gabel hast du rausgeschmissen um eine Marzocchi einzubauen


----------



## Jägermeister85 (16. Mai 2010)

Die Fox F32 120mm, da 1. mit QR15 Achse - gefiel mir schonmal garnicht und 2. bei nachgewogen ziemlich identischen Gewicht und laut Zeitschriftentests vergleichbarer Steifigkeit 1cm weniger Federweg und keine Federwegsverstellung. Außerdem is Fox in fast jedem zweiten höherwertigen Bike verbaut, da hat ich keine Lust drauf!


----------



## dabl11 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi Jägermeister,

glückwunsch zu deinem Bike. Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich muss allerdings sagen, ich hätte die Fox behalten. Die 55er Marzocchi bei meinem Prowler war schon dreimal defekt. 
Jetzt habe ich sie zwecks Kompletttausch zurück zu KTM geschickt.

Die Gabel an sich ist eigentlich super nur das innerhalb eines halben Jahres der Federweg auf 80mm fällt das :kotz: mich an.

@ renepu

ebenfalls ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Matze. (16. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Bike auch toll, aber die Fox hätte ich wohl auch nicht gegen die Marzocchi getauscht, eher noch gegen eine Magura Durin 120, Manitou Minute oder eine RS Revelation. 
Aber so ist es halt, da können im Forum noch so viele auf eine Marke schimpfen, man kann trotzdem damit glücklich sein (so wie ich mit meinen Manitous )

Was fährst du für eine Rahmenhöhe, und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (16. Mai 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Aber so ist es halt, da können im Forum noch so viele auf eine Marke schimpfen, man kann trotzdem damit glücklich sein (so wie ich mit meinen Manitous )
> *Genau so ist es. Hab die Bomber seit 2008 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Deswegen hab ich sie auch erstmal übernommen. Werde sie jetzt min. noch eine Saison fahren und dann mal schauen was der Markt so hergibt. Ne Durin MA oder die neue 120mm SID könnten mich ja vom Gewicht her schon reizen *
> 
> Was fährst du für eine Rahmenhöhe, und wie groß bist du?
> ...



gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Shadow2803 (24. Mai 2010)

Weiss zufälliger jemand , ob man sone KTM Plakette die vorne untern Lenker ist , irgendwo nachkaufen kann ????? 
Meine hat den Bikepark nicht überlebt


----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. Mai 2010)

Shadow2803 schrieb:


> Weiss zufälliger jemand , ob man sone KTM Plakette die vorne untern Lenker ist , irgendwo nachkaufen kann ?????
> Meine hat den Bikepark nicht überlebt



Sollte über jeden KTM Händler zu beziehen sein


----------



## Shadow2803 (7. Juni 2010)

Jo , hab KTM Bikes ne Mail geschickt ^^
Ne Neue kommt für Umsonst per Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kottfs (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein 2010er KTM Score RC 2.0. Ich war als eingefleischter Specialized Fahrer erst etwas skeptisch...doch nun ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Dieses Bike ist der Hit. Dämpfer, Bremse und Laufräder habe ich ausgetauscht. Jetzt mit Avid Elixir CR, Fox RP23 und Mavic Crosstrail. Da ich es nun schon viele Kilometer ausgiebig getestet habe, kann ich es nur jedem empfehlen der sich noch nicht sicher ist ob es ein KTM sein soll. Mit dem RP 23 hat man Vortrieb pur. Bergab ohne Plattform, super. Selbst auf dem Trail sehr agil und wendig.


----------



## Stewie82 (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal als neuer KTM-Rider und auch neuer Forumsnutzer outen.
Hier mal ein Foto von meinem besten 2011er Stück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sorry für die schlechte Quali und fehlende Action 
Veränderungen bisher. XTR-Trail Pedale, DT-Swiss Tubeless-Kit, Elite Flaschenhalter (und lästiges Gabel-knacken )


----------



## Shadow2803 (14. März 2011)

Wieder was Umgebaut ^^


----------



## Jägermeister85 (18. März 2011)

Stewie82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mich mal als neuer KTM-Rider und auch neuer Forumsnutzer outen.
> Hier mal ein Foto von meinem besten 2011er Stück
> 
> ...



Hi Stewie82,
Schaut nicht schlecht aus, das neue 3.0 Lycan. Lässt sich sicher noch was schönes (optisch) draus machen 

Zwei meiner Kollegen haben sich jetzt auch KTM's geholt - einer das Bark 10 und er andere das Brak 30, wobei am 30er allerhand umgebaut wurde. Ist echt ein cooler Rahmen, nur das fehlen einer ISCG Aufnahme ist etwas blöd 
Ich bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch das Ratchet zulegen soll 




Aber vorher kommt wohl in mein Lycan die SID Worldcup rein


----------



## Stewie82 (18. März 2011)

Klar...schrauben geht immer. Nur das Konto muss es zulassen.  
Das erste was geändert wird, wenn die Kasse stimmt sind die Bremsen. Evtl. die neue MT von Magura. Obwohl ich sagen muss, die SLX ist überraschend gut, aber sau schwer. 
Wieso gibts ne neue Gabel bei dir? Ist die Marzocchi doch nix? 
Das Bark ist auch recht geil und macht bestimmt Spaß. Aber in meinen Breitengraden eher "überdimensioniert"  . Und wenn man ab und zu mal nen Marathon fährt ist man mit 120mm Federweg besser beraten (obwohl das schon zuviel ist! )


----------



## Jägermeister85 (19. März 2011)

Ne ne - die Bomber is noch top! Ich hab nur vor die 11 kg zu knacken. Die XC 700 wandert dann ins Winterbike . 
Solange gewicht und Geo stimmen, macht mehr Federweg nix aus.


----------



## Stewie82 (19. März 2011)

11kg ist aber ehrgeizig bei dem Rahmen. Welche Rahmenhöhe hast du? Ich hab meins noch nicht gewogen, aber ich schätze ich komme fahrfertig auf knapp unter 13kg bei 53cm Rahmenhöhe. Da würden 11kg sehr teuer werden 
Das ist dann auch das einzige Manko des Bikes; das Rahmengewicht. Kinematik ist geil, Austattung ist auch gut, es ist stabil und steif. Aber schwer isses halt. Aber seit Boris wissen wir ja: "Schwer ist gut, schwer ist zuverlässig. Wenn sie klemmt, kannst du ihn über Schädel ziehen!"


----------



## Jägermeister85 (20. März 2011)

11 kg is kein Problem




Bin aktuell bei 11,6 kg (gegenüber dem Bild anderer Lenker und Schläuche, Bremsleitungen ) mit Pedalen RH 48cm. Die RS SID WC spart ca. 300g gegenüber der Marzocchi jetzt. Für nächstes Jahr soll dann noch ein neuer Laufradsatz kommen mit Tune, NoTubes und CX-Ray der würde dann auch nochmal so 300g bringen 
Aber hast schon recht - günstig is das alles leider nicht


----------



## Jägermeister85 (23. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stewie82 (24. März 2011)

Sehr schön, sehr schön.
Passt die Performance zum Hinterbau oder ist sie etwas straff?
Auf welches Gewicht kommst du jetzt?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. März 2011)

Ja passt schon. Ist etwas strafer, harmoniert aber ganz gut. Muss aber auch noch richtig abgestimmt werden. Steif genug ist se auch alle mal.
Hab gestern auch meine Conti Supersonic Reifen aufgezogen - Bin jetzt bei ca. 11,2 kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. März 2011)

Hier nochmal ein paar Eindrücke mit der neuen Gabel





Hab se jetzt wie ich finde sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau aufeinander abgestimmt und das Rad geht jetzt ab wie die wildsau 
Die Gabel gibt jederzeit eine sehr gute Rückmeldung vom untergrund und schluckt auch größere Brocken gut weg. Das Rad lässt sich jetzt im ruppigen Gelände auch genauer Steuern als zuvor.





An manchen Stellen vermisse ich zwar das etwas "plüschigere" Dämpfen meiner Marzocchi, aber unterm Strich bereue ich den Wechsel zur SID nicht.





Finde die Gabel auch von der Verarbeitung echt klasse, was man ja auch angesichts des Preises erwarten dürfte 





Also wenn einer am überlegen ist seine Reba oder Fox im Lycan zu ersetzen, kann ich die SID nur empfehlen 
Es muss ja nicht die Worldcup sein 





P.S.: Ich finde, dass hier immer noch viel zu wenig KTMler sind 
Wo seit ihr alle?!

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Nemohinano (29. März 2011)

KTM *smacht* 
fahr zwar "nur" ein 2010er ultra sport aber es ist meiner meinung die beste Marke

mfg Nemo


----------



## Mr.Sound (30. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Prowler 2.0 (2009) 






Verändert wurden:

Federgabel: auf RC3(rechter Holm) uns Stahlfeder(linker Holm) umgebaut somit habe ich jetzt ne absenkbare 55RC3 

Vorbau: NoName dafür kürzer 

Reifen: Nobby Nic weg und Muddy Mary's drauf 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Jägermeister85 (30. März 2011)

Hi Sven,
Cooles Prowler. Wie funzt das denn mit der Absenkung der Gabel 
Hatte auch erst ein Auge aufs Prowler geworfen, allerdings gefiel mir die Schaltzugverlegung am Unterrohr nicht und 2010 war's in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich  - also hab ich das Lycan genommen 

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (30. März 2011)

Die Absenkung funktioniert durch das normale ATA (silbernes Knöpfchen zum drehen) im linken Holm, ist das einzige überbleibsel der umgebauten OEM 55 ATA 

Die Verlegung der Schaltzüge untenrum is natürlich alles andere als optimal, allerdings sucht man sich dämlich bis man alles genau so gefunden hat wie man es gerne hätte  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nemohinano (5. April 2011)

Irgendwie frag ich mich was ihr mit euren Bikes so macht!
Ich meine das sind nur Bilder mit super teuren Bikes aber sie sind alle SAUBER!!
Leider hab ich kein Bild von meinem 2010er Ultra Sport parat aber es ist jeden Tag aufs neue "Saudreckig".
Kann es sein das ich meine billige "Hauskatze" ausgewildert habe während ihr eure "Löwen" im Zoo haltet?

sollte ned bös gemeint sein aber stellt mal ein paar "echte Fotos" rein.

Mfg Nemo


----------



## Mr.Sound (5. April 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann sagen das ich lieber an sauberen Bikes schraube, daher vor dem Reifenwechsel kurz mal grob sauber gemacht 

Wenn es dann schonmal sauber is kann man auch n Bild machen.

Ansonsten sieht's meisst eher so aus 











Achja, wenn ich schon poste... die Decals auf der Gabel mussten weichen !
Ist ja wie nen Porsche fahren und nen Fiat Logo drauf 






Gruß Sven


----------



## Jägermeister85 (5. April 2011)

etwa so 





evt. schaff ichs demnächst auch mal ein Bild zu machen wenns richtig dreckig ist


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. April 2011)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage, ich habe bei der Schwinge 2 Löcher um den Dämpfer (oben) zu befestigen . was ist der Unterschied der beiden ? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2011)

Ist der Thread nicht im falschen Unterforum??

Hier mal mein Prowler Moto. Hab den Rahmen als Ersatz für einen anderen KTM Rahmen damals bekommen. Erst mit 160er Gabel und dicken Reifen aufgebaut jetzt wo ich noch das Nomad habe ne Ecke erleichtert.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. April 2011)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage, ich habe bei der Schwinge 2 Löcher um den Dämpfer (oben) zu befestigen . was ist der Unterschied der beiden ?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Beim Prowler?! Wäre dann die Federwegsverstellung des Hinterbaus. einmal 130mm und einmal 150mm.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. April 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ist der Thread nicht im falschen Unterforum??
> 
> Hier mal mein Prowler Moto. Hab den Rahmen als Ersatz für einen anderen KTM Rahmen damals bekommen. Erst mit 160er Gabel und dicken Reifen aufgebaut jetzt wo ich noch das Nomad habe ne Ecke erleichtert.



Das ma ein richtig cooles Prowler  
Ist das ne Revelation WC? Der CB Vorbau is auch richtig lecker. Haste dazu auch ne Teileliste?


----------



## Stewie82 (8. April 2011)

Scheeee. Geiles Bike. Endlich rotten sich hier mal ein paar KTM-Rider zusammen.  Die Bikes haben echt Seltenheitswert. Glaube ich habe im ganzen letzten Sommer vielleicht 2 KTM-MTB's unterwegs gesehen.
Wie sind die MountainKing II so?


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. April 2011)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Das ma ein richtig cooles Prowler
> Ist das ne Revelation WC? Der CB Vorbau is auch richtig lecker. Haste dazu auch ne Teileliste?



Keine WC. Die günstigste die zu haben war. Race mit 140mm. Der Hinterbau ist auf 130mm gestellt.
Vielleicht travel ich sie noch auf 150 aber bis jetzt reichts. Lenkwinkel ist auch nocht rausreichend flach. Für die gröberen Sachen habe ich ja das Nomad.

Teileliste nicht. Ist aber einfach. 
XT Schaltung komplett. XT Bremsen 180er Scheiben.
CB Candy Pedale, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Sattelstütze
LRS DT-swiss X1800
Reifen Conti MK II 2.2
Schwalbe Schläuche (125g und 104g, hatte ich noch rumliegen)
Selle Italia Sattel, SLR glaube ich.
Knapp 13kg müssten das sein.

Erfüllt den Zweck vom Langsteckenbike

Die MK II fahren sich gut finde ich. Rollen gut, auch wenn die Steitenstollen einen sehr weichen Eindruck machen.

Sind mit 550g schwerer als die RoRo, RaRa Kombi davor aber ich komme den Berg auch hoch wenns nass ist.



*An die anderen Prowlerfahrer:*

Der Hinterbau ist schon etwas bockig oder? Egal auch auf 130 oder 150mm. Berg auf ist er super neutral, geht auch im stehen gut. Aber bei schnellen Schlägen auch mit wenig Druck einfach nicht sensibel.
Auch mit wenig Druck nicht. Dann rausch er nur durch wenn mal ein kleiner Absatz kommt.
Wie ist Euer empfinden.

Zumindest kein Vergleich zu Nomad oder Scratch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (8. April 2011)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Beim Prowler?! Wäre dann die Federwegsverstellung des Hinterbaus. einmal 130mm und einmal 150mm.



Also das Loch näher am Sattelrohr ist die 130mm und das welches zur Front hin zeigt is dann für 150 mm ? 

War da nicht auch was mit veränderter Kennlinie bzw Übersetzung ? Hatte jetzt ne lange zeit den Dämpfer in der hinteren Aufnahme (näher am Sattelrohr) und habs vor 2 Tagen wieder nach vorne gebaut, spricht irgendwie besser an, linearerer (schreibt man das so ?  ) 

Gruß Sven 

PS: Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen eigentlich voneinander? Also Prowler 1, 2, 3 und Moto


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. April 2011)

Richtig.
Die vordereaufnahme für 150mm, die hintere 130mm. Das Übersetzungsverhältniss ändert sich etwas durch die andere Position, in wei fern sich das bemerkbar macht kann ich dir jetzt aber nicht sagen. Rahmen sind meines Kenntnissstandes gleich.

*@MTBermLus:* ca. 13kg bei der Ausstattung ist echt ein Wort. Wenn ich sehe, das mein Lycan (bei fast gleichem Rahmengewicht) mit jeder Menge Leichtbauzeugs an den 11 kg kratzt 
Das mit dem bockigen Federverhalten im vergleich zum Nomad ließe sich evt. in den unterschiedlichen Konzeppten begründen PDS2 vs. VPP. Hatte ähnliches Gefühl auch mal nach ner Testfahrt mit nem Blur Xc, empfinde es beim Lycan allerdings als nicht so stark.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. April 2011)

Ähm......die Bohrung richtung Sattelrohr ist für 150mm und die Vorderer für 130mm.

Bemerkbar macht sich die Änderung durch den geringeren Luftdruck den du fahren musst. Der Hebel wird länger. Ich hab das ja so gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. April 2011)

> Die vordereaufnahme für 150mm, die hintere 130mm. Das Übersetzungsverhältniss ändert sich etwas durch die andere Position, in wei fern sich das bemerkbar macht kann ich dir jetzt aber nicht sagen.





> Ähm......die Bohrung richtung Sattelrohr ist für 150mm und die Vorderer für 130mm.



Was denn jetzt ?  Also hab am WE nochmal bisschen getestet . Ich muss im Vorderen Loch 9 Bar fahren das er nicht durchschlägt, im hinteren sind es 11 Bar . Ich dachte das weiß hier einer, ansonsten muss eben einer bei KTM anrufen ...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. April 2011)

Sooooo, habe KTM eine E-Mail geschickt und gestern um kurz nach 21 Uhr noch ne Antwort bekommen. 

Die Postion näher am Sattelrohr ist für die 150mm Federweg! Wäre das also schonmal klargestellt 

Das der Doppelpost nicht ganz umsonst war noch ne Veränderung, durch die vielen Durchschläge der Rigida Felgen und Nobby Nics sahen die Felgen schon aus wie die Pisten die ich sonst runter fahre also Berg und Tal 

Musste also was neues her .... Novatec 4in1 Naben mit Spank - Stiffy 40 AL Felgen GAAAAANZ Wichtig grüne Speichen Nippel 

Und gleich noch Bilder 

















Jetzt gibt es selbst bei 1 Bar keine wirklichen Durchschläge mehr (zumindest keine Snake Bites) wurde zwar alles wieder etwas schwerer aber Reifenpannen sind echt das letzte das man braucht !!! 

Farblich wird der Rahmen vermutlich noch etwas umgestaltet werden, die Orangen Schriftzüge gefallen mir nicht so . Irgendjemand Ideen ? Sollte natürlich rück-rüstbar sein, also wären Folien die man auf Autos klebt oder so gar nicht verkehrt. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich gerne gesehen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schafschützer (13. April 2011)

Leider hatte ich bis jetzt nicht so viel Glück mit meinem Score. Zwei neue Hinterbauten wegen Umwerferproblemen und dann hatte ich auch noch eines der vielen schlecht eingeklebten Hautpschwingenlager. Das hat mich meinen wunderschönen 08er Rahmen gekostet. Trotz allem Ärger muss ich aber sagen, daß KTM immer seinen Gewährleistungspflichten nachgekommen ist und er Rahmen sich wirklich toll fährt.

Bild wird nachgereicht.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (13. April 2011)

Das ist echt ärgerlich. Bei meinen Kumpels mit den Barks zeichnen sich auch leichte probleme mit den Schaltaugen ab. Mal sehen was für ne Antwort von KTM zu kommt...
Mein Lycan Rahmen funzt auf jedenfall super.
Ach ja für die die es interessiert - komplette Lagerkits für bsp. das Lycan liegen bei ca. 30 EUR zzgl. MwSt.


----------



## Schafschützer (14. April 2011)

Ein Bild vom aktuellen Rad bin ich noch schuldig:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jägermeister85 (14. April 2011)

Schön schön! nur die roten SID Decals stören etwas, aber sonst sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (14. April 2011)

Ja, leider beißt sich das Rot mit dem Orange. Der alte Rahmen war um längen schöner. Naja, ich werde ja auch immer älter und häßlicher.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jägermeister85 (14. April 2011)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ja, leider beißt sich das Rot mit dem Orange. Der alte Rahmen war um längen schöner.



Das hasste recht. mir gefallen die aktuellen Farben der Topmodelle auch nicht :kotz:
Falls ein KTM verantwortlicher mitliest - etwas mehr orange oder weiß statt carbon-schwarz-grau wäre mal ganz nett 

hab hier auch mal ein Bild von Steffi Wiedner's aktuellem Renngerät


----------



## Schafschützer (15. April 2011)

Ja um Gottes Willen! Wie ist denn der Sattel montiet? Die Dame scheint für Ihre Größe ja unendlich lange Beine zu haben.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (15. April 2011)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ja um Gottes Willen! Wie ist denn der Sattel montiet? Die Dame scheint für Ihre Größe ja unendlich lange Beine zu haben.



(Schöne) lange Beine scheint se schon zu haben 






Auf ihrem 29er Hat se auch so ne bizarre Sattelstellung






Steffi Wiedners Page


----------



## tbird (18. April 2011)

Habe mir am WOchenende ein gebrauchtes KTM Race XT gekauft --- fÃ¼r 240â¬ ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen, auch wenn man noch ein bissl basteln muss (neue SattelstÃ¼tze, neue Griffe, Spiel in der XT-Hinterachsnabe) ... aber dafÃ¼r war der Preis okay  

Bilder kommen sobald das Bike fertig aufgebaut ist


----------



## Jägermeister85 (18. April 2011)

tbird schrieb:


> Bilder kommen sobald das Bike fertig aufgebaut ist



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (20. April 2011)

Ganz fertig isses noch nicht  Aber vorab schonmal ein Bild!






Was ich von KTM herausgefunden habe ist, dass das Race XT ein Sondermodell von KTM im Jahre 2002 war ... und es nicht sehr oft auf der Straße bzw im Gelände zu finden sein dürfte


----------



## Jägermeister85 (20. April 2011)

Kein schlechtes Rad. Sind die XT Bremsen Serie gewesen? find die Vierkolbensättel etwas heftig in Kombi mit der SID.
Willste das so "klassisch" lassen oder mit neuen Teilen rausputzen?


----------



## tbird (21. April 2011)

Was wie an dem Rad Serie war, versuche ich gerade herauszufinden. Denke aber schon, dass das so alles dran war. 

Da das Bike nur als Zweitbike und für schnelle Touren dienen soll, hatte ich vor das alles erstmal so zu lassen. Alle Komponenten funktionieren noch sehr sehr gut ...


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. April 2011)

Hier hab ich nochmal Bilder die zeigen, dass mein Rad kein Schönwetterbike ist 














Sind Bilder von meiner Tour durch den Teuteburger Wald und das Eggegebirge von Anfang der Woche. Durch den ganzen nassen Sand auf der Strecke, hat mit die Isomatte am Lenker die ganze Farbe von der KTM Plakette am Steuerrohr runtergescheuert  - aber Spaß hat es dennnoch gemacht.
Nur Zelten am Diemelsee wollte ich bei dem Wetter dann doch nicht mehr

gruß


----------



## tbird (8. Mai 2011)

Mein KTM hatte gestern seine erste Tour im geplanten Einsatz-Zweck hinter sich: 






Der Kleinen hats wohl gefallen *g*


----------



## judyclt (8. Mai 2011)

Sind das die Bleikuhlen bei Blankenrode?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (10. Mai 2011)

jepp, das sind die Bleikuhlen bei Blankenrode. Bin ich neulich dran vorbei gekommen.

Mal ne Frage an alle - hat schon jemand mal das Toryn in Augenschein nehmen können? oder weiß wer was der Rahmen ca. wiegt?

Bin am überlegen, nächstes Wochenende den CTF in Dortmund Aplerbeck zufahren. Fährt da noch jemand mit?

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Taxoffice! (27. Mai 2011)

Servus,

an die Ktm Prowler Piloten: Welches Tune (Rebound und Compression) hat der Fox Dämpfer?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## shorty79 (28. Mai 2011)

Hey KTMler

Will mir ein neues bike zulegen nur weiss ich noch nicht genau welche marke es sein soll.
schwanke zwischen ktm lycan 2.0,3.0
und canyon xc7,8 od.am6,7

bin das lycan 2.0 schon probegefahren und war sehr angetan.
fürs 2.0 will mein händler 2150,-
fürs 3.0 1750,-
die canyons kosten ca.gleich viel bin aber leider noch keines gefahren.
wenn ktm dann welches der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
sind die 400,- den aufpreis vom 3.zum 2. wert?

danke.


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. Mai 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> an die Ktm Prowler Piloten: Welches Tune (Rebound und Compression) hat der Fox Dämpfer?
> 
> Danke und Grüße



Rebound is 1. Stufe und Compression 3. Stufe. Zumindest am 2.0 aus 2009 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moritz98 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt das Comp R 1.0 von 2011 und bin vorher das Hardbone von 2009. Bin von beiden begeistert.


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

bin auch ein KTM Prowler Fan und Fahrer,

da ich das Bike auch schon mal abseits des Geländes auf der Strasse bewege, interessiere ich mich für eine Alternative zum Fox Dämpfer, evtl. etwas mit Lockout, da die Pro-Pedal-Funktion meines Erachtens nicht wirklich gut funktioniert.

Viele Grüße

Tabaluga_1


----------



## led-stefan (13. August 2011)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen ob ich das Lycan 2.0 von 2011 oder auf das Lycan 1.0 von 2012 nehme soll.
Zu welchem der beiden Räder würdet Ihr mir denn raten?
Leider gibts zum neuen Lycan noch keine Detailbilder oder Ausstatungsliste.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (18. August 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

Hier hab ich zumindest mal ein Bild vom 2012er






Also so wie ich das auf den Bildern erkennen kann, bestehen die Hauptunterschiede darinn, dass beim 1.0 ein DT Swiss Laufradsatz und ne Talas zum einsatz kommen und halt die brandneue XT Gruppe. Ob das auf dem Bild abgebildete xtr Schaltwerk in der Serie auch bleibt muss man wohl noch abwarten. 
Wenn du auf die 2cm mehr Federweg an der Front verzichten kannst und evt. günstig das 2011 2.0 noch bekommst, würde ich zugreifen. Ansonsten warte halt bis das 2012 kommt 

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## led-stefan (18. August 2011)

Das 2011er würde ich nur noch in RH 43 bekommen, da ich aber 48 benötige fällt das schonmal aus. Was hälst du denn allgemein von neuen Lycan? ob 2cm mehr oder weniger spielt jetzt nicht die Hauptrolle.
KTM halt halt nicht jeder und die was ich mir bisher angesehen hab haben mir von der Vearbeitung her sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (19. August 2011)

Soweit ich das sehen kann, hat sich am Rahmen des Alu-Lycans seit 2010 nix verändert außer die Farbe und den anderen FOX Dämpfer.
Ich hab mit meinem 2010er jetzt ca. 6000km runter und bin immer noch top zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist zwar etwas schwerer als Bsp. ein Canyon, dafür ist er aber auch etwas robuster und die PDS2 Federung ist auch top.
Wenn du also über das bisschen mehrgewicht am Rahmen hinwegsehen kannst, bekommste mit dem Lycan ein klasse Touren Fully, was auch fürn Marathon gut ist.
Was vielleicht auch ne alternative wäre is das neue 29" Fully


----------



## led-stefan (19. August 2011)

ein Canyon sieht dafür auch aus wie Silbener Jetta, einfach langweilig. 
Wollte Canyon schonmal ne Mail schreiben dass die Menschheit noch andere Farben kennt außer Schwarz und Grau.
Bin den bei den "29" Rädern noch etwas skeptisch da ich hier viele verwinkelte Waldwege hab und die Handlichkeit bei 26 Zoll doch besser ist.
Bin mir zu 95% sicher dass das Lycan 2012 mein nächstes Bike wird.
Nochmal danke für deine ganzen Infos.


----------



## led-stefan (21. August 2011)

nochmal ne kurze Frage, sieht aus dass das Lycan Master 2012 einen Carbonrahmen hat oder?


----------



## led-stefan (30. August 2011)

die neuen Bikes sind nun auf der KTM Hompage. Das Lycan 1.0 hat jetzt sogar ein XTR Schaltwerk.
Die restliche Ausstattung kan sich meiner Meinung nach auch sehen lassen oder?

*RAHMEN* Lycan Alloy M: 1272
Alloyframe Hydroforming F&R, 
4-linkage, System KTM PDS-2
Headtube 1.1/8" > 1.5" for tapered
FD-Band-DS, Ext: 135QR

*FEDERELEMENT* FOX Float RP23 BV XV
Sp: Air spring (Cross-Volume)
Boost Valve, w 3 ProPedals positions


*GABEL* FOX 32 Talas FIT RL 150-15-T
Sp: air spring, D: FIT
150-120mm 2 position, 15QR, tapered


*Schalthebel* Shimano Deore XT-10/XT-3

*Schaltwerk* Shimano XTR M985 shadow +

*Kettenwerfer* Shimano Deore XT

*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT-10 11-34
*ÜBERSETZUNG* 
*Kettenradgarnitur* Shimano Deore XT 42-32-24

*MITTELLAGER* Shimano BB70

*Pedal* Shimano M520

*ROTOR* Shimano RT81 180

*Bremse vorne* Shimano Deore XT Disc

*Bremse hinten* Shimano Deore XT Disc

*Bremshebel* 

*Nabe VR* DT 100/15 TA

*Nabe HR* DT 135/5 QR

*Felgen* DT Swiss M 1800 Tubeless

*Speichen* 
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo, SSKfolding

*Steuersatz* Ritchey Pro Logic Zero Drop-In tapered

*LENKERVORBAU* Ritchey Pro 4-axis 44 Ahead 6°

*Lenker* Ritchey Pro Lowrizer 670

*Griffbezug* Ergon GS2 OEM mit Barend

*Sattel* Selle Italia XR XC Flow 

*Sattelstütze* Ritchey Pro 350/30.9
*Gewicht* 12,2 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (31. August 2011)

led-stefan schrieb:


> nochmal ne kurze Frage, sieht aus dass das Lycan Master 2012 einen Carbonrahmen hat oder?



Jepp! Hat es. Wie das 2011er auch schon.


----------



## dabl11 (14. September 2011)

Hallo an alle  Prowler Fahrer.

Ich selbst fahre das Prowler 1.0 mit der Marzocchi Gabel.
Diese Marzocchi Gabel ist nun schon das vierte Mal defekt (Gabel hat den vollen Federweg nicht mehr, Gabel sackt trotz Blockierung zusammen),
das ist besonders schön wenn man eine lange und steile Asphaltabfahrt macht und man nacher das Gefühl hat einen Purzelbaum zu machen aufgrund der Geometrieveränderung.

Wer von Euch hat noch solche Probleme mit dieser Gabel?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Shiera30 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch eins.Ganz Orange frei (grau/grün 2011 Toryn)


----------



## Jägermeister85 (16. Oktober 2011)

Shiera30 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eins.Ganz Orange frei (grau/grün 2011 Toryn)



Gibts da auch ein Bild von  ?


----------



## Shiera30 (17. Oktober 2011)

http://www.brucki.at/media/prodpix/toryn_elite_48_coolgrey_carbon_sticker_green.jpg


----------



## Lordseafox (25. Dezember 2011)

Da hier in letzter Zeit wenig passiert ist, werde ich die seite mal mit meinem Ktm Caliber 38 etwas auffrischen.. 
Ist ein super stabiles Bike und bin bestens zu frieden damit! Habe noch Avid Code bremsen eingebaut, da die juicis im Bikepark überfordert waren, ein DT Swiss FR2350 fährt jetzt ebenfalls seine Touren im Caliber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (25. Dezember 2011)

das mit der sattelüberhöhung is jetzt aber n witz oder? so fährst du nicht wirklich?


----------



## Lordseafox (25. Dezember 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> das mit der sattelüberhöhung is jetzt aber n witz oder? so fährst du nicht wirklich?




Es gibt immer irgendwas was zu nörgeln.
 Fahre auch gern mal touren damit, weil es ja nicht überall Bergabfahrten hier gibt.. Wenn man halt ewas größer geraten ist, wird halt auch ne längere Sattelstütze benötigt!


----------



## Glitscher (25. Dezember 2011)

das war kein nörgeln. war nur ne ernste frage, weil es, selbst wenn es sich um eine 400er stütze handelt, grenzwertig aussieht. nicht der optik wegen(aus meiner sicht zwar auch das), aber hauptsächlich der "sicherheit", sprich max. auszugslänge, bla...


um zurück zum thema KTM zu kommen: ich warte sehnsüchitg auf mein myroon 1.29


----------



## Lordseafox (26. Januar 2012)

Ktm Aphex 09


----------



## daniel_ (26. Januar 2012)

Gesendet von meinem Transformer TF101 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto800 (24. Februar 2012)

..und finally auch ich aus südtirol, mit nem ktm toryn action carbon 

fahre das bike jetzt seit september letzten jahres und bin voll zufrieden 

lg
stefan


----------



## Stewie82 (24. Februar 2012)

Servus Leutz
Hier mal neue Bilder von meiner "Orange" mit mehr orange als beim letzten mal...aber noch nicht genug...


----------



## pixxelbiker (13. März 2012)

ich überlege mir in ein paar monaten das aktuelle bark 3 oder bark 4 zuzulegen... hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit der serie gemacht?


----------



## xdamightx (16. März 2012)

würde mich auch interessieren bin am enstcheiden ob scott genius 50 oder bark 30....würde über das bark 30 gern was lesen/hören....


----------



## pixxelbiker (16. März 2012)

zu dem ktm bark 20 ist testsieger in der womb, schade das es "geringfügig" über meinem budget liegt...
hier ist der link zum Test:
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/news/test-awards/testawards_Bark-20-World-of-Mountainbiking-04-2012.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elipirelli (14. Mai 2012)

kann man in den 2008er prowler rahmen ne 140mm gabel einbauen oder funzt des nich?
bin am überlegen den gebraucht zu kaufen, bin aber im besitz einer rs pike.


----------



## Paartaler (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
möchte mich auch mal als stiller Mitleser und KTM Fahrer outen. Hier meine zwei Bikes:







KTM Lycan 2.0 Modell 2011 Tourer. Modifikationen: SQ-Lab Sattel, Ergon Griffe, breiterer Lenker.






KTM Ultra Hardtail, mein Alltags-u. Fun Bike. Modifkikationen: Komplette SLX Gruppe ink. Scheibenbremsen, Magura Menja Federgabel, Fulcrum Red Metal Laufräder, Schwalbe Super Moto Reifen, Blackspire Plattformpedale,Carbon Sattelstütze uvm. Dieses Bike macht echt voll Bock!
Bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein Drittes KTM Bike anschaffe - ich hätte da an was zum neu aufbauen gedacht, etwa ein 2010er Alp Challenge mit Rohloff Schaltung oder so.

Viele Grüße
Paartaler


----------



## Jägermeister85 (21. Mai 2012)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> kann man in den 2008er prowler rahmen ne 140mm gabel einbauen oder funzt des nich?
> bin am überlegen den gebraucht zu kaufen, bin aber im besitz einer rs pike.



Kannste machen, der Rahmen ist ja für 130 oder 150 mm ausgelegt. Bist dann halt genau in der Mitte ;-).

*@Paartaler:*

Schicke Räder, wobei ich die Zusammenstellung vom Ultra etwas zusammengewürfelt finde.

Hab mir für mein Lycan auch mal wieder was gegönnt 
erstmal kommen jetzt Crank Brothers Candy Pedale dran und dann hab ich mir noch nen Speedneedle Sattel geschossen, der aber erst drauf kommt wenn ich die passende Carbonstütze (New Ultimate UD  ) hab.

Mal noch ne Frage an die Fahrer mit DT Swiss Dämpfer - wie zufrieden seit ihr mit den Dingern? Bin am überlegen meinen Fox RP23 gegen nen XR Carbon zu tauschen, bin mir aber über die Qualität bei DT nicht so ganz sicher 

gruß
Jägermeister85


----------



## Schafschützer (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jägermeister,

ich habe meinen DT-Swiss-Dämpfer gegen einen RP23 getauscht und bin beindruckt von der Souveränität, mit der der Fox-Dämpfer den Hinterbau an meinem Score beherrscht. Ein RP2 hätte es aber auch getan.


----------



## pixxelbiker (22. Mai 2012)

guten abend allerseits...
vielleicht kann mir ja von euch jmd weiterhelfen
vor ca 8 wochen hab ich beim bikehändler meines vertrauens ein bark 40 bestellt,
abgesehen davon das ich gefrustet bin weil ktm mit der produktion, aufgrund von lieferschwierigkeiten seiten des rahmenherstellers selbst lieferschwierigkeiten hat hab ich in der mb06/12 den test gelesen.... dort schlug der hinterbau bei größeren drops/ schlägen am sitzrohr an...
würde es eurer meinung nach sinn machen, falls dieses problem an meinem zukünftigen bark40 auftauchen sollte, den dämpfer gegen den zu tauschen der im bark20 verbaut ist? das bike war ja mit gleichem rahmen ohne hinterbauprobleme usw testsieger in der womb 04/12...
oder wäre eine neuorientierung in sachen am-fully ratsamer?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. Juni 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ...würde es eurer meinung nach sinn machen, falls dieses problem an meinem zukünftigen bark40 auftauchen sollte, den dämpfer gegen den zu tauschen der im bark20 verbaut ist? das bike war ja mit gleichem rahmen ohne hinterbauprobleme usw testsieger in der womb 04/12...
> oder wäre eine neuorientierung in sachen am-fully ratsamer?



 Nur durch nen anderen Dämpfer ist das Problem nicht behoben. Würde erstmal versuchen den Dämpfer etwas straffer abzustimmen, wenn es denn regelmäßig auftreten sollte. Bei meinen beiden Kollegen die die letztjährigen Bark 10 und 30 fuhren traten so Probleme auch nie auf, da gab es nur Probleme mit den Schaltaugen, die dieses Jahr aber wohl gelöst wurden.

*@Schafschützer:*
Danke für die Antwort. Werd mir nächste Saison mal die neuen DT Dämpfer anschauen und dann mal überlegen ob ich den nehme.


----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Juni 2012)

@Jägermeister85:
besten Dank, leider war das Bark über mehrere Wochen nicht lieferbar, so hab ich mich wieder erneut umgesehen und bin seit Montag glücklicher Norco-Fahrer


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Juni 2012)

Ok. dann viel Spaß mit dem Norco ;-)


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (13. Juni 2012)

Hi, kann mir jemand genaueres über die RP23 Spezifikationen des Fox Dämpfers im Prowler Moto sagen. Ich möchte mir das aktuelle Modell des Dämpfers kaufen, weiß allerdings nicht worauf ich außer der Baulänge noch achten muss.

Tabaluga_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Juli 2012)

Hab mal wieder was zum zeigen 





*+*




*+*



*=*




gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Firestriker (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo KTM-Riders,

hier mal mein Myroon 2011 26" ist erst am Donnerstag fertig geworden.
Heute erste Tour gefahren, bin begeistert.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Juli 2012)

schickes Rädchen. Was wiegts denn?


----------



## Glitscher (8. Juli 2012)

Hiiier, jetzt ebenfalls KTM´ler: Myroon 1.29


----------



## Firestriker (9. Juli 2012)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> schickes Rädchen. Was wiegts denn?



Leider "noch" 10,54 kg zu viel, hat aber noch Potenzial für <10kg aber die Finanzen machen da einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## Jägermeister85 (9. Juli 2012)

Das 29er Myroon 

Stand auch kurz davor mir eins zu holen, als ich dann aber die Anzahl der Rennen die ich fahre den Kosten fürs 1.29 gegenübergestellt habe, hab ich mich dann doch nur für ein Upgrade meines Lycans entschieden.

*@Firestriker:* Potenzial auf jeden Fall. Aber mit den Kosten haste recht. Wenn ich überlege, was es mich jetzt gekostet hat um von ca. 11,6 kg auf demnächst dann sub 11kg zu kommen...

hier nochmal ein schöneres Bild von meinem




gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (10. Juli 2012)

Hier nochma im Feierabendeinsatz....




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1163599


----------



## Jägermeister85 (10. Juli 2012)

Haste außer Stütze und Sattel noch was verändert?


----------



## Glitscher (10. Juli 2012)

Ja, sind jetzt XTR Pedale dran, ein 90mm -15° 3T Vorbau und Maxxis Reifen. Statt der standart 28/42 Kettenblätter (keine Ahnung wer das auf dauer im Marathon drücken soll) sind ein 26er x.0 und ein 40er FRM Blatt drauf. 
Demnächst Tubeless und wohl neue Bremsen inkl. Scheiben.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (10. Juli 2012)

Ja. Die Bremsen hätte ich auch runtergeworfen ;-).
Würde auch noch den Laufradsatz tauschen - da ist einiges an Potenzial drin.


----------



## Glitscher (10. Juli 2012)

Dafür reicht das Budget bei weitem erstmal nicht. Muss die erstmal wiegen...Leichtbau am LRS is für nen 80kg Mann aber eh nicht so das Lieblingsthema, erst recht bei 29".
Das Tubeless wird schonma gut was bringen fürs Erste.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (12. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Budget stimmt wohl, aber mit Leichtbau bei 80kg ist doch kein Problem. Bin auch bei 80kg und hab mir jetzt was typisches mit Tune, Sapim und Notubes geholt und die haben ne Freigabe von 100kg!
Deine Syncros sollten so bei 1900g liegen. Haltbarer 29er Satz liegt so bei 1500g. Würde also schon gut was bringen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (13. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon die Neuheiten für 2013 gesehen Link

Lycan in 650b 





29er Scarp


----------



## Firestriker (2. August 2012)

Hallo nochmal an alle KTM-Riders,

hier nochmal ein Update von meinem Myroon.

Neue / Getauschte Komponenten:
XTR GS Schaltwerk, XTR 2-fach Kurbel 42-30, Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau, Exustar Pedale und Magura Durin R100 Federgabel (2012) = *9,9 kg* 





Jetzt ist es so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - ready to race


----------



## Jägermeister85 (5. August 2012)

Sehr schönes Teil. Gibts auch schon Rennerfolge damit? 

Meine Racekonfiguration steht jetzt auch kurz vorm Abschluss





Hab jetzt noch die Griffe (ESI) sowie den LRS (Tune King/Kong, CX-Ray, Notubes Crest, XG 999, Race King RS mit Milch) getauscht.

Laut Waage jetzt 10,6kg.
Nächste Woche folgt dann noch ne Formula R1

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Firestriker (6. August 2012)

Hi,

nein im Renneinsatz war's noch nicht, kommt aber bald.
Muss erstmal noch mich mit dem Bike und der Gabel einfahren. 

Aber 10,6 für'n Fully nicht schlecht.
Mein 120er Ghost wiegt glatte 2 Kilo mehr, aber das is ja auch fürs Gröbere gedacht/ gemacht.

Happy KTM-Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanitsch (8. August 2012)

Hi, 

bin bald im Besitz meines nun Zweiten KTM Rads.
Was meint ihr zu dem Teil, ist der Preis ok für ein 2010er Modell und stimmt die Ausstattung zu dem Preis?

Gruß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593259


----------



## Schafschützer (9. August 2012)

Hallo wanitsch,

ich bin mit meinem Score immernoch glücklich. Bergauf und in der Ebene ist es allemal eine echte Waffe. Bergab muß man bei einem Racefully natürlich Abstriche machen. Auf jeden Fall war es eines der schönsten KTM-Räder mit einem wirklich tollen Hinterbau.


----------



## wanitsch (9. August 2012)

Ich bin selbst die letzten 2 Jahre mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen, bin da eher auf Touren aus als auf Bergab im Wald etc. Habe mich aufgrund der Vielseitig eines MTB zu dem Umstieg entschieden, da kam mir das KTM grade recht.
Denke Morgen werde ich es mein Eigen nennen...


----------



## Jägermeister85 (9. August 2012)

Bei dem Preis kannste ruhig zugreifen. Das Score ist ein sehr schönes XC-Fully und die Ausstattung ist auch voll Touren tauglich.

Gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (19. August 2012)

Die 2013'er sind online


----------



## Biker753 (23. August 2012)

Müsste mal paar Bilder machen, meine KTM derzeit sind:

KTM Myroon Comp 2010
KTM Soul
KTM Speed RC 3.0 
und ein älteres Strada 3000

derzeit liegt auch schon der neue Myroon Rahmen da ein Master von 2012, wird dann nächste woche aufgebaut!


----------



## Flaxx (27. August 2012)

Servus Jungs und Mädels,

ich steig um vom "All Mountain" KTM Bark 20 (2012) auf den "Tourer" KTM Lycan 2.0 (2012). 

Verletzungsbedingt (nein, kein Radlsturz) bin ich mit dem Bark 20 (Bild im Anhang) erst 150km weit gekommen.
Wer`s haben will, kann sich ja melden. So um die 2.600 EUR (VHB) stell ich mir vor. Das Bike hat Originalausstattung bis auf die Pedale (jetzt Shimano XTR)...

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## Moorchen007 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich bin Raphael und wohne in der Nähe von Detmold. Fahre seid einem ein Bark 30 und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## ghostwriter (14. April 2013)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen 650B Lycans? Also Lycan 651, 652 oder 653?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (16. April 2013)

ghostwriter schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen 650B Lycans? Also Lycan 651, 652 oder 653?



Konnte mein Lycan 651 gestern abholen, wird heute ausprobiert, hatte allerdings bis anhin ein HT, daher wird das Urteil wohl nicht ganz repräsentativ gegenüber anderen Fullys sein.


----------



## ghostwriter (16. April 2013)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Konnte mein Lycan 651 gestern abholen, wird heute ausprobiert, hatte allerdings bis anhin ein HT, daher wird das Urteil wohl nicht ganz repräsentativ gegenüber anderen Fullys sein.



Cool!  Schreib bitte unbedingt ein paar Zeilen, wenn du damit gefahren bist. Wie ist denn die Reifenfreiheit? Geht sich ein 2,35er Schwalbe Hans Dampf Reifen aus?


----------



## Garnitur (17. April 2013)

Die erste Ausfahrt ist vorbei, für mich war es super, natürlich schon  einmal ein riesen Unterschied zum HT. Mit der Dämper- und  Gabelabstimmung muss ich vom Gefühl her noch ein bisschen probieren,  hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass es von der ersten Ausfahrt passt.

Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau wippt, ausser natürlich im Wiegetritt.

Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden, das Lycan rollte sehr gut, auch bergauf kletterte es gut, da war der limitierende Faktor eher der Fahrer  was ich jetzt allerdiengs wieder üben muss sind Wheelies, die wollen nicht mehr so richtig...


ghostwriter schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Reifenfreiheit? Geht sich ein 2,35er Schwalbe Hans Dampf Reifen aus?



Da ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte sagt, wobei die Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht wurden, daher die Qualität, gibt es im Anhang noch 2 Bilder, gemessen ist der Abstand zu den äussersten Stollen auf jeder Seite ~ 7mm.


----------



## ghostwriter (20. April 2013)

@Garnitur: Danke für den Bericht! Hast du das Bike vielleicht schon abgewogen? Für weitere Erfahrungen wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar.


----------



## KTM_SONNY (29. April 2013)

was für Meinungen gibts zur Comp Serie ?


----------



## acaveman (30. April 2013)

Mein Imola Cross 2010, nichts mehr Serienmäßig außer der Rahmen. 
Umbau auf 2013er XT 3x10.
Allerdings fehlen mir noch die XT Shifter, war eigentlich der Meinung das die Sereinmäßigen SLX Shifter genügen. Allerdings hat mir der 3-Fach Shifter einen zu langen "Durchdrückweg", oder mein Daumen ist zu Kurz.
Ich hab bis jetzt nicht die gelegenheit gehabt, den SLX mit dem XT Shifter zu vergleichen, aber man liest ja hier im Forum das der XT Shifter einen viel kürzeren und knackigeren Schaltweg hat. Wer hat diese Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo, von dem KTM Lycan 651 2013 hört und sieht man sehr wenig, da ich an diesem Rad Interesse hätte, wollte ich hier nachfragen, ob es irgendwelcher Mängel wegen so weinig Nachrichten von diesem Rad gibt?
Oder liegt es nur an dem schlechten Marketing? Würde das Bike so gerne mal testen, aber man findet es kaum.


----------



## DaKe (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Mittlerweile haben wir auch eine KTM Rennmaschine




Gruß
DaKe


----------



## Schafschützer (12. Juli 2013)

So Leute, nachdem sich am Dienstag mein Score-Carbon-Rahmen verabschiedet hat (Bruch in Nähe des linken hinteren Ausfallendes) wende ich KTM nun endgültig den Rücken zu. Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit euren Rädern.

PS Mein Trek Fuel EX9 werde ich heute Nachmittag abholen.


----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2013)

Über gebrochene CFK Rahmen hört man doch eigentlich sehr viel, nicht nur bei KTM.

Hast du KTM kontaktiert?
Wenn ja, was meinen sie?


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Juli 2013)

Leider wird der Rahmen seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt und die Gewährleistung ist natürlich auch schon lange abgelaufen. 

Naja, das neue Trek Fuel EX9 tröstet zwar ein wenig, aber ich habe dieses Rad wirklich geliebt.


----------



## homopus (17. Juli 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hallo, von dem KTM Lycan 651 2013 hört und sieht man sehr wenig, da ich an diesem Rad Interesse hätte, wollte ich hier nachfragen, ob es irgendwelcher Mängel wegen so weinig Nachrichten von diesem Rad gibt?
> Oder liegt es nur an dem schlechten Marketing? Würde das Bike so gerne mal testen, aber man findet es kaum.



Ging mir genauso mit dem nicht testen können. Habe mir dann trotzdem ein Rahmkit des 651 besorgt und bin gerade dabei es nach meinen Vorstellungen aufzubauen. Mit etwas Glück wird´s zum Wochenende fertig und ich kann erste Eindrücke und Fotos präsentieren


----------



## manuel123 (17. Juli 2013)

Super! Würde mich auch interessieren!! 
Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Jägermeister85 (23. Juli 2013)

manuel123 schrieb:


> Super! Würde mich auch interessieren!!
> Bin schon gespannt!



Mich auch 

Hab mein altes 26" Lycan fürs 24h in Duisburg jetzt auf 10,4 kg runter gehungert. Mal schauen wie die 2014er Bikes in echt aussehn werden das neue Carbon Lycan schaut ja nett aus und die günstigen Carbon HTs könnten mich auch noch locken, brauche immer noch ein 29" oder evt. auch 27.5"?!

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## homopus (23. Juli 2013)

Mit Fahreindrücken kann ich leider immer noch nicht dienen, da sich der Aufbau ein wenig verzögert hat. Ist leider immer noch nicht ganz fertig, weil u.a. die Lieferung der Jagwire-Bremsleitungen in SID-Blue immer noch auf sich warten lässt. Aber für erste Fotos hat´s zumindest schon gereicht. Zumindest optisch find ich es jetzt bereits sehr gelungen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1430041

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1430043

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1430061


----------



## Garnitur (23. Juli 2013)

Sieht schick aus, auch wenn mir persönlich die blauen Teile nicht so passen, aber das liegt wohl daran dass ich ein gekauftes 651 besitze.

Ich bin mit dem Bike immer noch zufrieden, habe mittlerweile noch eine Lev verbaut. Da es mein erstes Fully ist habe ich nichts zum vergleichen. Gewogen habe ich es auch noch nicht.

Anfang August geht es dann mal noch 2, 3 Tage in die Bergen, mal schauen wie es sich dort schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (24. Juli 2013)

Schaut doch gut aus! nur der weiße Sattel wirkt etwas verloren. und das Design der Felgen wäre nix für mich. 
Das Schwarz/Orange/Blau finde ich klasse - evt. wenn der Preisfürs neue Aera 29 Comp stimmt bau ich mir für nächste Saison auch sowas auf...


----------



## Biker753 (24. Juli 2013)

ja die preise stimmen  1699 bzw 1999

eventuel hol ich mir das lycan lt


----------



## Roedler (24. Juli 2013)

homopus schrieb:


> Mit Fahreindrücken kann ich leider immer noch nicht dienen, da sich der Aufbau ein wenig verzögert hat. Ist leider immer noch nicht ganz fertig, weil u.a. die Lieferung der Jagwire-Bremsleitungen in SID-Blue immer noch auf sich warten lässt. Aber für erste Fotos hat´s zumindest schon gereicht. Zumindest optisch find ich es jetzt bereits sehr gelungen


 
Ja, gefällt mir, bis auf die blaun Teile, sehr gut! 
Was hat es eigentlich mit den beiden unterschiedlich designten Rahmen zu tun? Der Rahmen vom Komplettrad hat deutlich weniger Orangeanteil
 .


----------



## homopus (24. Juli 2013)

Schön das es euch gefällt. Persönlich finde ich die blauen Parts auch super gelungen zu dem schwarz/anthrazit/orange. Macht nach m.M. das Bike aus und sieht in natura um Klassen besser aus als auf den Bildern  ist aber natürlich alles Geschmacksache.
Auch das vermeintlich mehr orange auf dem Rahmen ist gegenüber dem KTM-Foto. Dürfte also lediglich eine Täuschung sein. 
Der weiße Fizik Gobi wird natürlich demnächst noch was passenderes getauscht. Das orange der Felgen ist nur foliert und passt tatsächlich 
nicht so dolle...aber erstmal sehen ob sie überhaupt bleiben dürfen


----------



## Roedler (24. Juli 2013)

Ich meine nicht den Farbton, sondern wirklich den Anteil zum schwarz/grau..



Aber jetzt wo ich das Lycan LT gesehen habe....ist das schon fast wieder nebensächlich. 
Ich glaube das LT wird es werden???


----------



## homopus (24. Juli 2013)

Hab das schon verstanden das du nicht den Farbton meintest, sondern den orangefarbenen Anteil am Rahmen...ist aber trotzdem nur Täuschung

Das LT gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich selbst habe aber ganz bewusst was neues mit weniger Federweg gesucht. Insofern ist das 651 genau richtig für mich


----------



## Biker753 (24. Juli 2013)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicer dass es bei mir das lt wird! 
ich bin nur noch ziemlich unetnschlossen wegen der rahmengröße!

gibt es ja leider nur in 43 oder 48...

mein myroon fahr ich in 48/26 zoll
mein all mountain allerdings in 44 weil ichs wendiger mag!

bin das 653er lycan jetzt paar mal ausprobiert im geschäft, beide größen!

ein 46er wäre ideal!

bin 177 groß min langen beinen


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. August 2013)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> wenn der Preisfürs neue Aera 29 Comp stimmt bau ich mir für nächste Saison auch sowas auf...



So, das Bike wurde geordert und ne grobe Teileliste besteht auch schon.
Jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## Jägermeister85 (1. September 2013)

So langsam treffen die ersten Teile fürs neue Bike ein 
Hab mir entgegen meiner Vorliebe doch mal ne Fox Gabel zugelegt, mal schauen wie sie sich schlagen wird.
Teile sind bis jetzt vorhanden:

New Ultimate Evo Flatbar 700mm
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Vorbau
Sram X.0 Twistshifter 2-/10-fach
ESI Grips
Formula R1 Bremsen
Sram X.0 Kurbel 42/28 GXP
Fox F32 Float Evo CTD Remote QR15
Tune Speedneedle

Hier noch ein einfacher Designentwurf wie es wohl Aussehen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibentester (10. September 2013)

Ich fahre ein KTM Lagarda/Loreto Race für 1200.- euro (uvp 1400.- eur)
aufgerüstet auf komplett XT ausser Lenker.
Es fährt sich leicht und sehr bequem als Strassen Crosser,aber das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist nicht sehr günstig.
Ein besser ausgestattetes Bike von Radon (ZR Race 29 oder Scart Cross)kostet nur 999.- euro nach der Saison und ist leichter. 11,5 Kg Radon / 12,5 Kg KTM
Das Nächste wird mit Sicherheit ein Radon ZR 29 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Roedler (12. September 2013)

Wie gerne hätte ich eine 2013er 651 Lycan gehabt, aber ohne Testfahren kaufe ich so ein Rad nicht.
Jetzt suche ich im Süddeutschen schon Monate ohne Erfolg, wobei es sich jetzt wohl eh erledigt hat... wir mit dem LT aber bestimmt nicht anders werden...
Schade das KTM so wenig vertreten ist..


----------



## Roedler (12. September 2013)

Scheibentester schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein KTM Lagarda/Loreto Race für 1200.- euro (uvp 1400.- eur)
> aufgerüstet auf komplett XT ausser Lenker.
> Es fährt sich leicht und sehr bequem als Strassen Crosser,aber das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist nicht sehr günstig.
> Ein besser ausgestattetes Bike von Radon (ZR Race 29 oder Scart Cross)kostet nur 999.- euro nach der Saison und ist leichter. 11,5 Kg Radon / 12,5 Kg KTM
> Das Nächste wird mit Sicherheit ein Radon ZR 29 oder ähnliches.


 
Preis/Leistung sind die wohl führend.. aber wenn man mal einen Service benötigt....???


----------



## Seader (14. September 2013)

radon baut ein service point netz (weiter aus), da findet sich sicherlich etwas in der nähe. wie die vertragsläden arbeiten und agieren im falle des falles, weiß ich natürlich nicht. aber das ist schonmal ein guter schritt von r.. bei solchen bikes ist's aber idR immer sinnvoll, selbst gewisse fertigkeiten mitzubringen.


----------



## auer640 (19. September 2013)

Hi,
Nach längerer Abstinenz hier im Forum melde ich mich zwecks anstehendem Bikekauf auch wieder mal. Beim Händler Vorort hab ich ein KTM-Lycan 653 gesehen, was mich mal optisch richtig angesprungen ist.

Würde das 653-er um 2000EUR im Abverkauf bekommen. Wer von euch hat das Teil eventuell schon mal länger unterm Hintern gehabt und kann was dazu sagen? Was ist von vorn weg gleich zu ändern?

Das Bike-Magazin hats auch schon getestet, ist recht gut weggekommen.

Was mir am Bike gut gefällt:
+ RS-Revelation mit Lenkerschalter und ext. Floodgate!
+ RS-Dämpfer ist angeblich wartungsfreundlicher wie Fox, zudem blockiert er in geschlossenem Zustand besser.
+ Shimano-Brakes, halt nur SLX aber sollten auch i.O. sein bezüglich Bremspower & Miralisches Öl!
+ halbwegs Sportliche Geometrie

Minus gibts auch:
- nur 2,25er Racing Ralph => besser wären 2,35er Nobby-Nic
- Felgen sind rel. schmal und nur gesteckt (nicht verschweißt): innere MW 19mm
- keine Vario-Sattelstütze
- ist 69° Lenkkopfwinkel nicht zu steil für ein AM-Bike?

Was ich ändern würde:
=> Reifen tauschen gegen 2,35 Nobby Nic
=> Laufräder verkaufen und einen neuen einspeichen lassen mit XT-Naben und 21mm Felgen.

Was meint ihr?
Chris
PS: Fahr aktuell ein 7 Jahre altes Red-Bull Werks-ES von Rose mit RS-Revelation, DT-Swiss HVR-Dämpfer, SRAM X9 und Magura Louise FR.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (19. September 2013)

Hallo auer640,

Bin die 27,5er Lycans nur mal kurz auf ner Messe gefahren, versuche aber trotzdem dir weiter zu helfen. 



> RS-Dämpfer ist angeblich wartungsfreundlicher wie Fox



kann ich nur bestätigen.



> Shimano-Brakes, halt nur SLX aber sollten auch i.O. sein bezüglich Bremspower & Miralisches Öl!



Reichen vollkommen aus. die Xt unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich durch die Einstellmöglichkeiten (bei XT werkzeuglos)



> ist 69° Lenkkopfwinkel nicht zu steil für ein AM-Bike?



kommt ein wenig drauf an was du fahren willst, aber in Kombi mit 27,5 sollte das gut passen. vielleicht nen kürzeren Vorbau für mehr Kontrolle bergab.



> Reifen tauschen gegen 2,35 Nobby Nic



keine schlechte entscheidung, achte nur darauf, dass die noch vernünftig in den Hinterbaupassen. bei den 26er Lycans war das platzmäßig immer knapp bemessen, wie das bei 27,5 ist weiß ich grad nicht mehr.



> Laufräder verkaufen und einen neuen einspeichen lassen mit XT-Naben und 21mm Felgen



Keine schlechte Idee, ich würde aber keine XT nehmen sondern eher was in die richtung Hope Evo2 oder DT Swiss 370. Finde ich persönlich von der Lagerung besser.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auer640 (19. September 2013)

Fahr hauptsächlich Touren und Singletrails bei uns in Tirol. Bis zu 1500hm rauf und dann wieder runter.
Laufräder sollten aber nicht viel mehr wie 250eur kosten, drum würd ich xt-Naben einspeichen lassen. Hab jetzt auch xt-Naben und die halten schon über 4 Jahre.
War heute nach der Arbeit nochmal beim Händler, letztes Angebot war 1900eur. Ich glaub ich schlag zu und mach dann die upgrades.
Noch was, es ist nur eine Deore-Kassette verbaut. Wird wahrscheinlich auch getauscht.
Chris


----------



## Biker753 (19. September 2013)

kann man prinzipiel nic falschmachen um den preis,
 ich habe jetzt das lycan lt bestellt, mehr federweg, flacherer lenkwinkel und variostütze


----------



## Jägermeister85 (19. September 2013)

auer640 schrieb:


> Noch was, es ist nur eine Deore-Kassette verbaut. Wird wahrscheinlich auch getauscht.
> Chris



Kann man machen, würde ich jedoch erst machen wenn die Deore verschlissen ist. Schaltperformance ist mehr als ausreichend.
1900,- für das Rad ist echt ein guter Deal. Was für Felgen willst du denn fahren? 250,- mit XT in 27.5 find ich schon recht knapp kalkuliert. Würde dann eher etwas sparen und dann was hochwertiges kaufen, wo der Unterschied zu dem original verbauten deutlich spürbar ist.


----------



## auer640 (19. September 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder, die Kassette kann man mal 1-2 Jahre fahren und dann tauschen.

Zum LRS: Hab mir bei Nubuk zwei XT-CL Kombis konfiguriert:
- RYDE EDGE 21 mit Sapim Race und Alunippel => Gesamtgewicht ca. 1827g (kosten knapp 200EUR)
- Spank Ooozy EVO 26 mit Sapim Race und Alunippel, leider noch kein Gewicht verfügbar (kosten ca. 250EUR)

Frage is, ob die verbauten SLX/DT LRS auch mit 2,35er Reifen gut funktionieren. Innenbreite der Felge ist nur 19mm, und das erscheint mir recht schmal für den Reifen.

Chris


----------



## auer640 (20. September 2013)

Noch eine Frage hätt ich: kann eine RS Reverb-Stealth auch montiert werden beim Lycan 653?

Chris


----------



## Garnitur (20. September 2013)

auer640 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hätt ich: kann eine RS Reverb-Stealth auch montiert werden beim Lycan 653?



Ich habe mich mit den Stealth Modellen nicht befasst, denke aber dass es zu aufwändig wäre, bzw. sogar unmöglich. Beim LT wird auch eine Stütze von KS mit externem Anschlag montiert.

Ich habe mich an meinem 651 für eine Lev entschieden, unter dem Oberrohr hat es Schrauben, ich konnte dort die Leitung wunderbar fixieren, werde falls gewünscht nächsten Dienstag einmal Fotos machen, vorher komme ich nicht dazu.


----------



## auer640 (20. September 2013)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit den Stealth Modellen nicht befasst, denke aber dass es zu aufwändig wäre, bzw. sogar unmöglich. Beim LT wird auch eine Stütze von KS mit externem Anschlag montiert.
> 
> Ich habe mich an meinem 651 für eine Lev entschieden, unter dem Oberrohr hat es Schrauben, ich konnte dort die Leitung wunderbar fixieren, werde falls gewünscht nächsten Dienstag einmal Fotos machen, vorher komme ich nicht dazu.



Danke für die Antwort!

Noch eine Frage: Gehen in den Hinterbau 2,35 oder 2,4-er Reifen rein? (mit einer Breite von 60-62mm)

Chris


----------



## peterpwn (20. September 2013)

hab mir das KTM avenza zum Einstig ins Crossing / leichtes MTB ing geholt. Was mich stört sind die Reifen. Auf Strasse/Schotter top, aber im Wald kann man sie vergessen.
Jetzt meine Frage: Weiß einer was die dicksten Reifen sind, die auf dieses Bike draufpassen (ist ja eig n Crossrad - will es aber etwas Gelände tauglicher machen)

im Moment sind Schwalbe Tyrago 42-622, Offroad-Reifen drauf. Würd gern richtung Schwalbe Racing Ralph oder sowas gehen. Vor allem in der feuchten jahreszeit


----------



## Roedler (20. September 2013)

auer640 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nach längerer Abstinenz hier im Forum melde ich mich zwecks anstehendem Bikekauf auch wieder mal. Beim Händler Vorort hab ich ein KTM-Lycan 653 gesehen, was mich mal optisch richtig angesprungen ist.


 
Das 651er hat er nicht zufällig auch noch??


----------



## auer640 (20. September 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das 651er hat er nicht zufällig auch noch??



Nein, war das letzte Lycan. Hab es heute mitgenommen um 1899 

Nach der ersten kurzen Probefahrt kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir von der GEO her super passt und die RS-Federelemente Top sind und die SLX-Bremsen auch im nicht eingebremsten Zustand spitze sind.

Jetzt bestell ich noch zwei 2,35er Nobby Nic, dann ist vorerst gut.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (21. September 2013)

Biker753 schrieb:


> kann man prinzipiel nic falschmachen um den preis,
> ich habe jetzt das lycan lt bestellt, mehr federweg, flacherer lenkwinkel und variostütze


 

Aber auch ein ganzes Stück schwerer?

Hast du es schon probegefahren, oder einfach so bestellt?


----------



## Roedler (21. September 2013)

auer640 schrieb:


> Nein, war das letzte Lycan. Hab es heute mitgenommen um 1899
> 
> Nach der ersten kurzen Probefahrt kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir von der GEO her super passt und die RS-Federelemente Top sind und die SLX-Bremsen auch im nicht eingebremsten Zustand spitze sind.
> 
> ...


 
Schade.

Welche Größe hast du denn, bei welcher Schrittlänge/Körpergröße? 

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 86cm, wäre da ein 53er Lycan zu groß?
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Biker753 (21. September 2013)

ja da wird noch bissi was geändert an den parts, schwerer als mein 14,7 kilo all mountain isses auch nicht!

produktionstermin ist erst im oktober also war probefahren schwierig


----------



## Scheibentester (21. September 2013)

Hallo _peterpwn_ 
schönes Bild,schönes Rad.
Die Felgenbreite ist bei Crossrädern mit den verbauten 40er Reifen meist schon ausgereizt.
Um einen zweiten Laufradsatz kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht herum.
Ich habe mir,vor der selben Frage stehend,schon mal das Radon ZR Team 29 7.0 (Komplett Deore für 725.- inkl Versand)ausgesucht und werde es mir für Trails und schwereres Gelände zulegen.
Eine Andere Lösung fällt mir leider nicht ein.
viel Glück


----------



## auer640 (23. September 2013)

Hier mein neues Bike. Tausche noch die Reifen und die Kassette und dann kanns losgehen.

Chris


----------



## Jägermeister85 (26. September 2013)

schaut gut aus!


----------



## Jägermeister85 (26. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich mindestens noch bis Ende November auf das Bike warten muss, hier schonmal ein paar Bilder von den schon vorhandenen Umbaueilen


























Für die Fox Gabel hatte ich grad keine passende Waage bereit. Umwerfer, Sattelklemme und Vorbau kommen erst wenn das Bike da ist.


----------



## Roedler (3. Oktober 2013)

Bezüglich der Lycan 651-653

Auf der KTM HP steht das auch das 651 eine "Fernbediente Gabelsteuerung" hat.
Beim 652und 653 kann ich das sehen, aber beim 651 eben nicht.
Kann jemand bestätigen das auch das 651 diese vom Lenker bedienbare Möglichkeit hat?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Roedler,

das 651 kommt ohne "Fernbedienung". Die RCT3 Gabeln gibt es meines Wissens auch nicht mit remote (ausnahme Scott?). Was du gelesen hast sind die allgemeinen Technik Infos am rechten Rand der Website, diese sind aber nicht immer exakt Modellbezogen.

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke, jetzt nachdem du es ansprichst. Etwas missverständlich gemacht?


----------



## Garnitur (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da hat wohl jemand einfach mehr oder weniger Copy-Paste gemacht. Das 651 hat definitiv keinen lock out.


----------



## Roedler (4. Oktober 2013)

Schon komisch das die beiden preisgünstigeren Modelle die Möglichkeit haben und das Teurste nicht?

Weiß jemand, ob man das bei dieser Federgabel nachrüsten könnte?
Oder kennt eine andere Federgabel mit der "Remote Line" die in das Lycan passen würde, bei etwa gleicher (oder bessere) Qualität?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die RCT3 lässt sich nicht auf remote umrüsten, kannst aber ne RL oder RLT mit remote verbauen. Performance ist recht identisch, es gibt nur die halb offene Stellung der Dämpfung nicht, die man meiner Ansicht nach aber auch nicht zwingend braucht.
Andere alternative wäre ne Fox F32 oder F34 Float oder Talas mit CTD Dämpfung. die gibt es auch mit remote


----------



## Roedler (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke! 
Preislich wohl eher nicht sinnvoll!


----------



## herben (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nach über 10 Jahren auf diversen Hardtails habe ich mir jetzt mein erstes Fully gegönnt, ein Lycan 653. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden, aber die Reifen könnten ein bißchen breiter und griffiger sein.
Wer hat schon 2,35 Reifen montiert und kann mir sagen ob das paßt ? (ich habe gesehen auer640 hatte das vor...).
Die Felgen sehen mir ein bißchen zu schmal dafür aus, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auer640 (10. Oktober 2013)

herben schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach über 10 Jahren auf diversen Hardtails habe ich mir jetzt mein erstes Fully gegönnt, ein Lycan 653. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden, aber die Reifen könnten ein bißchen breiter und griffiger sein.
> Wer hat schon 2,35 Reifen montiert und kann mir sagen ob das paßt ? (ich habe gesehen auer640 hatte das vor...).
> Die Felgen sehen mir ein bißchen zu schmal dafür aus, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.



Ich habe den 2,25-er Racing Ralph gegen einen 2,35-er Nobby Nic getauscht. Er ist aber nicht wirklich viel breiter, die Karkasse ist sogar gleich breit. 60-er Durchschnitt ist das auf alle Fälle nicht. Komisch, dass Schwalbe den mit 60 angibt. Ich hab einen Hans Dampf in 2,35 montiert gesehen und der hat fast so breit ausgesehen wie der 2,4-er Fat Albert auf meinem alten Fully. Hat der Nobby Nic eine andere Karkasse wie der Hans Dampf?

Die Felge könnt in der Tat etwas breiter sein, geht aber schon mit 2,35-er Reifen. Sie hat eine Innenweite von 19mm, besser wäre sicher 21mm. 

Fotos reiche ich noch nach.

Sg
Chris


----------



## auer640 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Reifenfreiheit





Karkasse gemessen mit 54mm, Schwalbe gibt 60mm an (strange!?)





XT-Kassette:





Selle Italia C2 Gel





NN 2,35-er Vorderreifen; 180-er Scheibe wird noch gegen eine 203-er getauscht:





Race-Face Evolve Rizer (15mm):





Sg,
Chris


----------



## herben (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Chris,

danke für die Infos und die Fotos. 
Sieht ja gut aus, wird das dann auch mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## auer640 (29. Oktober 2013)

Möchte den KTM-lern wieder mal etwas leben einhauchen. Ist ja recht ruhig hier.

Neulich im schönen Tiroler Oberland (wahrscheinlich die letzte Tour für heuer):






Sorry für die Bildqualität, Smartphone ist halt keine Spiegelreflex.

Chris


----------



## Jägermeister85 (30. November 2013)

Bei mir gibt es endlich was neues zu berichten.
Diese Woche ist mein neues Aera Comp 29 angekommen. Der erste Schritt, alle original Teile runter zubauen ist schon geschafft. Für den Neuaufbau fehlen jetzt nur noch der Umwerfer und das Tretlager, was aber beides nächste Woche kommen sollte. Somit wird der erste Farbericht hoffentlich am nächsten Wochenende folgen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (4. Dezember 2013)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## Firestriker (20. Februar 2014)

Eine KTM in der Farbgebung wie es sein sollte!!!
Sehr schön gefällt mir gut.

Na dann Gute fahrt on Big Wheels ;-P


----------



## Biker753 (20. Februar 2014)

Schick das Aera muss man sagen!

Bei mir hat sich doch glatt auch was eingeschlichen


----------



## homopus (21. Februar 2014)

*Stell uns dein neues LT doch mal bitte als ganzes Bike vor*


----------



## Biker753 (21. Februar 2014)

Mache ich gerne, doch erst wenn es fertig zusammengestellt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker753 (25. Februar 2014)

SOOOO hier ist es mein neues Lycan


----------



## Lars_Krachen (1. Juli 2014)

Gibt's hier auch Menschen, die heute noch KTM fahren?
Ziemlich alt, der letzte Beitrag...


----------



## mcmischa (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo KTM Gemeinde. Wollte Euch fragen, ob das KTM Myroon Race aus 2011-12 auch mit einer tapered Federgabel zum fahren wäre? So wie das von Firestriker. Gruß Michael.


----------



## tackleberry (23. Juli 2014)

Wie ist denn KTM im Bereich P/L einzustufen? Bisher kannte ich die auch nicht aber dadurch, dass ich nun in AT bin...


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. Juli 2014)

Lars_Krachen schrieb:


> Gibt's hier auch Menschen, die heute noch KTM fahren?
> Ziemlich alt, der letzte Beitrag...



klar doch. KTMler fahren halt einfach mehr als zu posten ;-)






mcmischa schrieb:


> Hallo KTM Gemeinde. Wollte Euch fragen, ob das KTM Myroon Race aus 2011-12 auch mit einer tapered Federgabel zum fahren wäre? So wie das von Firestriker. Gruß Michael.



das 2011er nicht! Erst ab 2012 (Dann auch mit Direct Mount Umwerfer und Steckachse) ist eine tapered Gabel verbaut.



tackleberry schrieb:


> Wie ist denn KTM im Bereich P/L einzustufen? Bisher kannte ich die auch nicht aber dadurch, dass ich nun in AT bin...



In etwa das Level von Giant oder Scott. Schwankt aber je nach Modell

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## Jägermeister85 (4. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr KTMler. 
Ist ja nix mehr los hier, dabei begegnen mir in freier Wildbahn zunehmend mehr Räder aus Österreich. 
Bei meinen beiden gibt's mal wieder ein paar Neuerungen. Die erste betrifft das Aera, wo jetzt kleinere Kettenblätter (alt 42/28, neu 40/26) und ne schöne neue Kette verbaut wurden.






Die zweite betrifft mein Lycan, wo ich die Schaltung von 3x9 auf 1x10 umbaue. Bilder davon folgen die Tage. 
Und was hat sich bei euch so getan?


----------



## benchwarmer (4. November 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Ich versuch mal mein Glück, da der letzte Eintrag hier schon vom Januar ist .

1. Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann die 2016er Modelle in die Läden kommen? 
2. Frage: Ich liebäugle im Moment damit, mir das neue Scarp 292 anzuschaffen. Bisher fahre ich ein Hardtail (Focus Black Forest, 2012er Modell). Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Vorgänger und kann mir sagen, ob das Scarp als Allrounder (überwiegend Tagestouren auf (Land)Straße, Schotterpiste und Waldwege) geeignet ist? 
3. Frage: Die Räder die ich seither Probe gefahren bin waren überwiegend 17" Rahmen. Ich bin 175cm groß, wie verhält sich dies beim Scarp?

Danke für eure Hilfe/Meinung.


----------



## benchwarmer (13. November 2015)

benchwarmer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich versuch mal mein Glück, da der letzte Eintrag hier schon vom Januar ist .
> 
> ...




Dieser Teil des Forums scheint wohl tatsächlich eingeschlafen zu sein...schade.


----------



## Biker753 (26. Januar 2016)

benchwarmer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich versuch mal mein Glück, da der letzte Eintrag hier schon vom Januar ist .
> 
> ...



Die ersten Scarp Modelle sind jetzt produziert worden. Prime und Prestige.
Alu Modelle kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Das Scarp kannst du wunderbar für touren nehmen. Bei 175 würde ich bei 43cm (17'') bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benchwarmer (27. Januar 2016)

@Biker753 :
Wow, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Hab die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgegeben, dass sich bzgl. meiner Fragen noch was tut .

Hast du Erfahrungen mit einem Scarp (evtl. ein früheres Modell) gemacht oder woher weißt du, dass es sich für Touren eignet?
Oder bist du sogar bei KTM angestellt? Denn ich hab nirgends etwas im Internet gefunden, ab wann die Scarp 2016er produziert werden, geschweige denn in die Läden kommen . Woher hast du die Infos?


----------



## Biker753 (27. Januar 2016)

Nein arbeite nicht für KTM aber in einen KTM Fahrradhandel, Bin das alte Scarp paar mal gefahren. Fährt sich gut, allerdings war es mir nicht wendig genug. Ich fahr aber generell keine 29er aus eben diesen Grund. Wie sich der Neue SSP hinterbau verhält kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Bin nur kurz auf dem Prime gesessen.


----------



## benchwarmer (27. Januar 2016)

Achso, ok.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für dein Feedback. Ich werde dann mal weiter die Augen und Ohren offen halten. Aktuell darf ich sowieso noch nicht wieder aufs Bike (Kreuzbandriss). Es eilt also noch nicht wirklich. Und bis die Teile dann letztlich in den Läden erscheinen hoffe ich, dass ich soweit wieder hergestellt bin.


----------



## Biker753 (27. Januar 2016)

Einfach deinen Dealer vor Ort fragen, die 2x11 dauern noch ein wenig ist aber noch bestellbar. 3x11 ist ausverkauft.


----------



## benchwarmer (27. Januar 2016)

Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachhaken muss. Aber wie ist das gemeint, 2x11 ist noch bestellbar und 3x11 ausverkauft? Dachte die neuen Modelle sind noch gar nicht auf dem Markt 
Oder ist es so zu verstehen, dass eben eine bestimmte Stückzahl von KTM in jeder "Preisklasse" produziert wird und die Händler dann so viele bzw. so lange bestellen können, bis eben alle weg sind?


----------



## Biker753 (27. Januar 2016)

Jop genau so ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benchwarmer (11. März 2016)

Guten  Morgen,
kann man eigentlich irgendwie/irgendwo nur den Rahmen für ein Scarp 292 oder das neue Lycan (272 oder 273) ergattern? Ich finde bei KTM auf der Homepage und über Google hierzu nichts.


----------



## Biker753 (11. März 2016)

Ja bekommst manche rahmen schon kommst aber besser wenn du das ganze Rad kaufst. Ausser du hast alle teile.


----------



## benchwarmer (11. März 2016)

Ok danke, jetzt weiß ich, dass ich sie bekomme(n kann). Bleibt nur noch die Frage wo?

Und bzgl. "besser, wenn ich du das komplette Rad kaufst": Was kostet denn nur der Rahmen für ein Scarp 292 oder ein Lycan 272 oder 273?


----------



## Biker753 (11. März 2016)

Nachdem du KTM nur beim Fachhäbdler bekommst, Gehst du am Besten zu diesem in deiner Nähe


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen, ist hier noch Jemand der ein KTM Aphex fährt ?
Ich meine eins, wo man vorne den Steuerkopf lösen und den Lenkwinkel verstellen kann.
Ich hab da ein Paar Fragen.
Gerne auch per PN, damit man hier nicht alles "voll Müllt"  .


----------



## Scuta (15. Mai 2016)

fährt jemand das 16er Scarp Elite oder Master? Gibt es ja für einen guten Kurs um Leichtbau zu betreiben.


----------



## Colombia (23. April 2017)

Auch wenn hier schon lange nichts mehr gepostet wurde, will ich meine Neuerwerbung hier vorstellen. Habe am Freitag mein neues KTM Myroon abgeholt. Das Rad ist mir hauptsächlich wegen der Farbe ins Auge gestochen. Finde die blaue Farbe einfach Klasse,  Ausstattung war auch so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Obwohl ich ursprünglich ein Alu-Bike wollte, habe ich mich aufgrund des KTM Myroon dann doch für Carbon entschieden. Bike fährt sich klasse.


----------

